# PRS MT15w Tremonti Signature amp



## Zado (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2018)

Mmmh, 15w 6L6 is pretty unique in itself. USA-expensive or Asian-affordable ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2018)

.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2018)

Surprised it's only 15w.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah, the wattage's not exactly Tremonti-ish.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2018)

Zado said:


> Yeah, the wattage's not exactly Tremonti-ish.



I assumed it would have been a full wattage Archon voiced to his tastes. He used an Archon for awhile and he kept hinting it would have been one.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 23, 2018)

Damn, im just about to pull the trigger on a Mesa.

What do i do?? I need a amp that can do from Alter Bridge to some Country noodles. This wouldn't do that, but damn!!!!


----------



## scrub (Jan 23, 2018)

^you buy the mesa.


----------



## protest (Jan 23, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Surprised it's only 15w.



Could be purely business driven. They will sell more units because it's more affordable, and they won't cannibalize sales of the Archon.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 23, 2018)

$650 seems like a great deal for what you get. I have no need for one but I'm curious to try it out.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 23, 2018)

Very cool! Really want to try one of these puppies out.
Surprised that this hits the same price point as the EVH 5150 LBX series and is cheaper than the LBXII.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 23, 2018)

there's a lot going on there for the price.
so glad we are at the point where chines amps are no longer use exploding bugeras and one knob 5 watt amps.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2018)

protest said:


> Could be purely business driven. They will sell more units because it's more affordable, and they won't cannibalize sales of the Archon.



Yeah it is... I also seem to recall Tremonti saying he wanted something that sounded good that anybody could afford at some point.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2018)

I wonder i it's gonna be voiced like an Archon with some of that Triple Recto flavor he loves? Try to get that dual-amp sound all in one box.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jan 23, 2018)

A 15/7 watt 6L6 based amp? Color me intrigued...


----------



## thebrokeguitarist (Jan 23, 2018)

I might have to sell my 6505MH to fund one of these. I just fell in love with it too. C'est la view.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 23, 2018)

I’ve never seen a small watt amp run bigger power tubes. I’m very curious. I have always hated the small sound of EL84s and 6v6 tubes, with regard to low end.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 23, 2018)

^likewise. I think Sodano did a 25w Hot Rod with 5881 power tubes, but that's the only other mini amp I've seen to use big glass. 

I've been an Alter Bridge/Mark Tremonti fan for years, so this is cool to see! Not sure I'd have a use for it, but I would love to try one out.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Jan 23, 2018)

I am def digging that price point and I am in the market for a new practice amp


----------



## that short guy (Jan 23, 2018)

I've always liked Mark's tone so this definitely has me curious


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't get the hate for EL84s, my f30 sounds pretty kickass with el84s  
On that note, the more I read about the archon and how it's a more modern recto, the more I want one (I already had serious GAS for one because of the kemper profiles I have of it). if this is basically a mini-archon I'm very interested.


----------



## Hartattack1090 (Jan 24, 2018)

Pretty pumped about this amp! Been waiting a long time for it to be announced lol. I've been wanting a lunchbox amp for home use, and was debating between a 6505MH or an Archon 25 combo. Now I'll have to wait for this since they finally released it.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Jan 24, 2018)

I love my Archon. I'm gonna snag one of these when they come out!


----------



## posmaster (Jan 24, 2018)

My Sweetwater guy says these won't be available until April - FYI.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2018)

Jesus fucking christ. 

It's a phone video.

But Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 25, 2018)

fb Video posted on TGP
https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?posts/25700927/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2018)

Tisca said:


> fb Video posted on TGP
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?posts/25700927/



Apparently Mark also used a prototype of this amp on The Last Hero? I noticed his tone on that album sounded different than usual. More dark.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

I've got to wonder if this would hate my house like every other PRS amp I've tried (I have had horrific noise issues with every PRS I have played here, and have been unable to resolve it no matter what I tried)... might have to give it a shot.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2018)

technomancer said:


> I've got to wonder if this would hate my house like every other PRS amp I've tried (I have had horrific noise issues with every PRS I have played here, and have been unable to resolve it no matter what I tried)... might have to give it a shot.



Not just you. Had a friend who had to sell his Archon because it had a noisy FX loop.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not just you. Had a friend who had to sell his Archon because it had a noisy FX loop.



This isn't just the loop though, and it's been with an Archon and a custom "Gain Monster" limited edition H series. Just terrible buzz and hum. It was a shame as I really loved the tone of both amps but they were just unusable at home and since that is where I do 99% of my playing these days they had to go.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2018)

technomancer said:


> This isn't just the loop though, and it's been with an Archon and a custom "Gain Monster" limited edition H series. Just terrible buzz and hum. It was a shame as I really loved the tone of both amps but they were just unusable at home and since that is where I do 99% of my playing these days they had to go.



What year was the Archon? I heard some amps made before November 2014/2015 (don't remember) had noise problems.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

If I had the cash to throw around, I would definitely think about buying this.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What year was the Archon? I heard some amps made before November 2014/2015 (don't remember) had noise problems.



It was 2016 at the earliest for the Archon 100. The Gain Monster was used so I tried everything including replacing tubes, a power conditioner, shielding the head shell and putting RF filter caps on both the input and footswitch jacks. It was just crazy. I sometimes get radio interference on certain amps but an RF filter cap usually takes care of it, while this was just horrible hum and buzzing. Same thing on both amps.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 26, 2018)

Damn, that’s pretty heavy sounding. Can’t wait to hear legit mic’d demos.

Techno- the obvious solution is to put chicken wire in the walls and ceiling of your guitar room, and play music in a faraday cage.


----------



## Alex79 (Jan 26, 2018)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I’ve never seen a small watt amp run bigger power tubes. I’m very curious. I have always hated the small sound of EL84s and 6v6 tubes, with regard to low end.



Both Krank and Reußenzehn (or however it's spelled ) have done so. The Reußenzehn was actually the most interesting product, a single ended El34 amp. Unfortunately more a Blues amp.


----------



## hvdh (Jan 26, 2018)

Already put my LBX1 for sale ;-)


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 26, 2018)

hvdh said:


> Already put my LBX1 for sale ;-)



ya seriously this is a lot of amp for the price.

too bad it's gonna be horrendously expensive overseas.


----------



## protest (Jan 26, 2018)

Honestly that thing should just replace the Archon, holy shit. 




Alex79 said:


> Both Krank and Reußenzehn (or however it's spelled ) have done so. The Reußenzehn was actually the most interesting product, a single ended El34 amp. Unfortunately more a Blues amp.



Marshall Mini Jubilee runs EL34s as well


----------



## lewis (Jan 26, 2018)

oh my....
this looks really really cool.
Way better than the 6505 MH imo.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 26, 2018)

Longer Video:



I somehow need this amp!! I just got a new Mesa Mark V 25W and i somehow need this amp in my life. Now i think I'm gonna have to create the finance to be able to purchase this amp. As long as that annoying and ugly looking handle can be recessed into the body of the amp, im gonna get it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

ESPImperium said:


> Longer Video:
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow need this amp!! I just got a new Mesa Mark V 25W and i somehow need this amp in my life. Now i think I'm gonna have to create the finance to be able to purchase this amp. As long as that annoying and ugly looking handle can be recessed into the body of the amp, im gonna get it.




Yeah I'm hearing the Recto flavor in the there. A bit thicker low end than the Archon, more aggressive sounding midrange.

EDIT: Also they explained why they used 6L6s. He doesn't like EL34/EL84 style amps. And it originally had 6V6s, but they tried 6L6s and that worked out better.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 27, 2018)

It's kind of funny. For years I've been drifting away from the Rectifier and 5150s which used to be in my top 5 amps. To the point where I really don't care for the various 5150s anymore and still like the Rectos, but just not as much. The Archon never struck me, but the newer video of the MT15 has some really nice tone. A bit firmer in the mids and I like the lead tone. 

At the price these will sell at, I can't see this being anything other than a massive hit for PRS.


----------



## hvdh (Jan 27, 2018)

Euro 552 Nice!
https://www.thomann.de/nl/prs_mt_15_amp.htm?ref=search_prv_4


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 27, 2018)

hvdh said:


> Euro 552 Nice!
> https://www.thomann.de/nl/prs_mt_15_amp.htm?ref=search_prv_4


Hang on, they didn’t just swap the $ symbol for a € symbol? That’s a first!


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 27, 2018)

Now I can shred, too!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2018)

sylcfh said:


> Now I can shred, too!




He sounds better than Scott Stapp did during that tour.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jan 27, 2018)

If it sounds as good as on the vids, the drive channel by itself is good enough reason for me to buy one. And i will.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 27, 2018)

from premier guitar


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 27, 2018)

£480 UK price. I can see these shifting tons at this price point. £199 for the matching 1X12 cab.

Looking like they will be Korean made, certainly not US made at this price point.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 28, 2018)

The more I see of this little amp, the more impressed I become. This, the KSR Juno, and that Maxwatt Custom really are hitting for me this year.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## AlexJPA (Jan 28, 2018)

544€ with footswitch and amp cover included...what a price!!


----------



## Tisca (Jan 28, 2018)

I might've been wrong about this being another cash grab product. The more I learn the more impressed I am. For 550€ I'm very tempted.


----------



## AlexJPA (Jan 28, 2018)

Just finished watching PRS naam conference and they said they already sold 1000 of those amps!


----------



## budda (Jan 28, 2018)

Under $1K CAD for these bad boys too. Well done .


----------



## protest (Jan 28, 2018)

All sales guy/sig stuff aside, dude seems genuinely proud of that thing and the fact that a teenager working at a CVS or something could save up and buy one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 28, 2018)

The more I listen to the amp, the more I want one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2018)

Oooh, he does wanna design a full-sized version.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 28, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oooh, he does wanna design a full-sized version.


Judging from the fact that 1000 are already sold means he's getting a full sized version. Or at least it is very likely.


----------



## ESPImperium (Jan 28, 2018)

I have a feeling that PRS and Mark are working on a 50w 3 channel, or two channel with channel selectable boost.

And the face lift on the PRS SE Tremonti this year. Just wish they would put the USA Electronics and pickups in them.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2018)

He seems similar to the guy from Trivium in that he wants to have his fans be able to buy his gear. 

Dude can play $4k guitars all day. But if a fan wants to play what he does there’s a $600ish import option that’s spec’d just like his. Nice to see big name musicians in the last 5-6 years really pay attention to what their name is being placed on and taking ownership of that fact.


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 28, 2018)

I dont need it but I want it!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2018)

ESPImperium said:


> I have a feeling that PRS and Mark are working on a 50w 3 channel, or two channel with channel selectable boost.
> 
> And the face lift on the PRS SE Tremonti this year. Just wish they would put the USA Electronics and pickups in them.



I have a '17 Tremonti Custom, and I find the Tremonti "S" pickups get reealllyyy close to the USA pickups.

EDIT: Getting into more detail, the bridge pickup surprised me because it feels tighter than the USA Tremonti Treble. Like I have to dial my amp back even more than I did with the USA TT.  The Tremonti S neck I'm not sure, because I never used a USA Tremonti Bass.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 28, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> He seems similar to the guy from Trivium in that he wants to have his fans be able to buy his gear.
> 
> Dude can play $4k guitars all day. But if a fan wants to play what he does there’s a $600ish import option that’s spec’d just like his. Nice to see big name musicians in the last 5-6 years really pay attention to what their name is being placed on and taking ownership of that fact.


I agree. I don't care for Alter whatever and Creed, but it's killer for him to do shit like this. Glad he and Matt Heafy are always considerate for their teenage fans or fans that don't think that a hobby deserves $4k for something like an amp or guitar.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 28, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> He seems similar to the guy from Trivium in that he wants to have his fans be able to buy his gear.


Translated: he wants a sig product that sells well (affordable) and earns him the most royalties.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2018)

Well yeah. That’s capitalism. But a $1200 import is often more money per unit and not THAT different from the monthly payment on a store CC financed $800 guitar. 

Especially when it may be going on Mom & Dads card.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jan 29, 2018)

Very interested in this amp for recording. I wanted to scout out an Archon but now I've gotta add this to my adventure. 

Anyone play this amp yet?


----------



## pfizer (Jan 29, 2018)

Sounds pretty damn good. I've been thinking of getting a lunch-box style head for practice and this might be one to watch out for. 

The clean channel sounds quite nice; I'm wondering how well this is going to do as a pedal platform.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 29, 2018)

ESPImperium said:


> £480 UK price. I can see these shifting tons at this price point. £199 for the matching 1X12 cab.
> 
> Looking like they will be Korean made, certainly not US made at this price point.



They are Chinese, to be expected at that price point though. I think the drive channel sounds awesome though, I may have to buy one at that price.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 29, 2018)

2 minutes into this video Mark speaks about 100 watt version...


----------



## Hartattack1090 (Jan 30, 2018)

Things sounds killer! Uber meets Recto! Been wanting a lunchbox amp to jam on at home, so instead of the 6505MH or EVH LBX stuff, I think I'll just hold out for this.


----------



## hvdh (Jan 30, 2018)

This amp sound so goooood. But will it sounds that good when I play on it?


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 30, 2018)

Whoa I was not interested in this thing at all until I saw that it was only $650! That's an amazing price for what you get.

It's too bad such a great player was wasted on such a horrible band lol.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh snap this puppy has external bias ports! Hmmmm this is steadily squashing out my Satan/Savage GAS...


----------



## AirForbes1 (Feb 3, 2018)

This amp sounds crushing. For the price, it's ridiculous. Would ike to hear some comparisons with the Archon after this comes out. I know it's based on it, but would still be nice to hear some comparisons, which will surely come.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Feb 4, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> Whoa I was not interested in this thing at all until I saw that it was only $650! That's an amazing price for what you get.
> 
> It's too bad such a great player was wasted on such a horrible band lol.



If it wasn’t for that “horrible” band you wouldn’t even know who Tremonti was. 

I saw Creed back around ‘96 at Seville Quarter in Pensacola. They fucking rocked that first album’s material live. Tremonti has remarked that he always wanted to do heavier music.

Met him during an Alter Bridge VIP thing. Five people plus Mark, all with guitars, in a room about 15’ x 10’ for a little guitar clinic. It was awesome and he was incredibly cool and personable. And yes, he’s an awesome player.

P.S. Sevendust stole the show in Pensacola.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 5, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> If it wasn’t for that “horrible” band you wouldn’t even know who Tremonti was.
> 
> I saw Creed back around ‘96 at Seville Quarter in Pensacola. They fucking rocked that first album’s material live. Tremonti has remarked that he always wanted to do heavier music.
> 
> ...



A thread about a promising new amp and a random Sevendust comment thrown in? I must be destined to buy this amp. When I was in grade school I was a huge Sevendust nerd even though nobody knew who they were... And still don't lol.


I'm surprised Alter Bridge gets the salt flowing on this forum. I haven't bought one of their albums in a while but I remember the first 2 or 3 being well produced, loaded with riffs and solos more interesting than most of the every day chugga-chugga choo-choo bands commonly referred to and Myles Kennedy being one hell of a singer. The dude even replaced Mark Wallberg.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 5, 2018)

Tremonti’s Alter Bridge music is pretty great. But he’s playing “regular” metal. And unless you’re one of a handful of metal bands from the 80’s, many people write off any new metal band as boring/whatever. 

Just because they’re not trying to play a million notes an hour with crazy tapping in between every chorus. 

I mean Avenged Sevenfold wrote “City if Evil” one of the best/catchiest thrash albums ever, and look how much shit they get. 

Also, Tremonti’s tone is enormous live. Like holy fuck it’s so good.


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 5, 2018)

Guitarmiester said:


> A thread about a promising new amp and a random Sevendust comment thrown in? I must be destined to buy this amp. When I was in grade school I was a huge Sevendust nerd even though nobody knew who they were... And still don't lol.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised Alter Bridge gets the salt flowing on this forum. I haven't bought one of their albums in a while but I remember the first 2 or 3 being well produced, loaded with riffs and solos more interesting than most of the every day chugga-chugga choo-choo bands commonly referred to and Myles Kennedy being one hell of a singer. The dude even replaced Mark Wallberg.


I have nothing against Alter Bridge, I was talking about the "band" Creed when I said an amazing player wasted on a horrible band.


----------



## Meeotch (Apr 21, 2018)

Well this little amp is sounding awesome!


----------



## ah_graylensman (Apr 27, 2018)

The only reason I'm not sorely temped by this is that I already have an Archon 50...


----------



## Drew (Apr 27, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> If it wasn’t for that “horrible” band you wouldn’t even know who Tremonti was.
> 
> I saw Creed back around ‘96 at Seville Quarter in Pensacola. They fucking rocked that first album’s material live. Tremonti has remarked that he always wanted to do heavier music.
> 
> ...


Yeah, stuff like "With Arms Wide Open" makes it easy to forget that the first Creed album, before Scott Stapp went all Jesus Christ Pose on us, was actually pretty good. And even some of the schlop had moments - "Higher" had a great riff, even if the song itself was basically "gee, wouldn't it be great if life was as great as our dream, but I guess then we'd have nothing to dream about, so nevermind, I guess..." 

And the first two Alter Bridge albums are great. Blackbird, especially. The third got absolutely brickwalled in mastering, and I have no idea if it's any good because I haven't been able to make myself listen to it more than one and a half times.


----------



## TedintheShed (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm curious how this is going to sound next to my Ironball.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 27, 2018)

Drew said:


> And the first two Alter Bridge albums are great. Blackbird, especially. The third got absolutely brickwalled in mastering, and I have no idea if it's any good because I haven't been able to make myself listen to it more than one and a half times.


So you know for certain that the producer sent an album of music off to Ted Jensen and it's Ted's fault it is brickwalled?


----------



## Defmelonn (May 5, 2018)

Our prs rep brought one in to try out a few days ago. This amp is pretty killer. The cleans are warm and beautiful, very fenderish. The gain was fantastic also, although i had to turn the treble down more than im used to. It did aound amazing when dialed in. The hippy/jazz jam band people loved this amp. So did the metal heads. Also this thing is LOUD for 15 watts. Fantastic, fantastic amp.


----------



## narad (May 6, 2018)

Defmelonn said:


> Our prs rep brought one in to try out a few days ago. This amp is pretty killer. The cleans are warm and beautiful, very fenderish. The gain was fantastic also, although i had to turn the treble down more than im used to. It did aound amazing when dialed in. The hippy/jazz jam band people loved this amp. So did the metal heads. Also this thing is LOUD for 15 watts. Fantastic, fantastic amp.



Did it sound like a 5150 to you? That's the vibe I get from the demos. Like honestly more 5150 than the LBX is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2018)

Defmelonn said:


> Our prs rep brought one in to try out a few days ago. This amp is pretty killer. The cleans are warm and beautiful, very fenderish. The gain was fantastic also, although i had to turn the treble down more than im used to. It did aound amazing when dialed in. The hippy/jazz jam band people loved this amp. So did the metal heads. Also this thing is LOUD for 15 watts. Fantastic, fantastic amp.



Mark likes a trebly sound, so I'm not surprised. If you usually hear his tone, it's usually very fat and very bright. Sounds like it's up my alley.


----------



## Defmelonn (May 7, 2018)

I did not get a 5150 vibe from it. Played it through a friedman 1x12 with celestions so that may have colered the sound. 

The mt15 was no where near as dark as a 5150 to my ears. Really bright. On my bogner ecstasy my treb is at 3 0 clock ish. On my 6505 treb is at 330 ish. My jcm 2000 treb was at 2 ish. I don’t remember my settings for my 5150. Sold it years ago. So i like a bright sounding guitar tone. The mt15 was at 11 oclock. Its realllllly bright, but controllable and not ice picky.

Bottom line is if you want great cleans and great gain ( at a nice price to boot) this amp is certainly a contender. The only bad news is that most of them are allready spoken for on pre order.


----------



## cGoEcYk (May 7, 2018)

Dont be too intrigued by the power section, Krank Rev Jr's use 6L6. It'll likely have a less greasy sound than your EL84 lunch box and deeper/more forceful low end.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 7, 2018)

cGoEcYk said:


> Dont be too intrigued by the power section, Krank Rev Jr's use 6L6. It'll likely have a less greasy sound than your EL84 lunch box and deeper/more forceful low end.



That's kinda one of the reasons why I wanted to eventually get one of the Krank Jrs. I always wanted a Krank amp, but not a big-ass one.


----------



## TedintheShed (May 7, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's kinda one of the reasons why I wanted to eventually get one of the Krank Jrs. I always wanted a Krank amp, but not a big-ass one.



I had the Rev Jr. and the Krankenstein Jr. Lots of low end (the Rev had more), but fizzy. They can be had for almost nothing.


----------



## Alex79 (May 9, 2018)

I liked my little Rev Jr. I'm pretty sure though it had 5881 tubes in it, and I thought the manual said not to put the higher wattage 6L6s in them, only 5881 and 6V6 tubes.


----------



## TedintheShed (May 9, 2018)

Alex79 said:


> I liked my little Rev Jr. I'm pretty sure though it had 5881 tubes in it, and I thought the manual said not to put the higher wattage 6L6s in them, only 5881 and 6V6 tubes.



Both of mine had Sovtek 5881 tubes.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (May 10, 2018)

Just watched the Andertons demo of it, and thought the Distortion sounded pretty good! The price point was the most impressive thing though. 

If it had reverb, and hadn't just bought a MKV25 I'd be interested in this for sure.


----------



## laxu (May 10, 2018)

Based on the Andertons video it seems like a one trick pony. Well two trick as it does have a clean channel. It doesn't sound bad but the lead channel is incredibly overgained. The settings they had with very low gain settings were about as far as I would go even for metal.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 10, 2018)

I have to laugh at every thread about an amp, some weirdo has to complain that there is no built in reverb . Most of them that say it own multiple reverb pedals, just have to complain about something I guess. First world problems haha. Personally I hate reverbs on an amp cause you have little control over them.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (May 10, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> I had the Rev Jr. and the Krankenstein Jr. Lots of low end (the Rev had more), but fizzy. They can be had for almost nothing.


 I just picked up a Krankenstein JR and am experiencing the tons of low end and lots of fizzyness.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 10, 2018)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I have to laugh at every thread about an amp, some weirdo has to complain that there is no built in reverb . Most of them that say it own multiple reverb pedals, just have to complain about something I guess. First world problems haha. Personally I hate reverbs on an amp cause you have little control over them.


I was wondering, don't they usually skip the reverb tank in the lunchbox form factor? Or are we talking digitalz?


----------



## TedintheShed (May 10, 2018)

HeadofaHessian said:


> I just picked up a Krankenstein JR and am experiencing the tons of low end and lots of fizzyness.



For my uses, it would be a great amp if not for the fizzyness. The Rev Jr has more low end.

He reopened his amp making business under another name. He had a "modern" version as well, but I never got around to trying it since I got an Ironball.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 10, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> For my uses, it would be a great amp if not for the fizzyness. The Rev Jr has more low end.
> 
> He reopened his amp making business under another name. He had a "modern" version as well, but I never got around to trying it since I got an Ironball.


Revolution or something like that, but I thought he started Krank back up shortly after that?


----------



## TedintheShed (May 10, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Revolution or something like that, but I thought he started Krank back up shortly after that?



He did- he won the rights back. The "modern" version was the "Bully" model. Still only good for hairband stuff and too much fizz.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2018)

Shows you how insatiable GAS is. I wanted an AX8 to be my end-all-be-all deal, but I still want this amp.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 10, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> For my uses, it would be a great amp if not for the fizzyness. The Rev Jr has more low end.
> 
> He reopened his amp making business under another name. He had a "modern" version as well, but I never got around to trying it since I got an Ironball.


The Krank guy? I think he's in limited production under the Stiff Amps brand now. Seems to be doing a lot of pedals or something. Maybe old tape delays? I don't remember. He's from these parts as I recall.


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 10, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shows you how insatiable GAS is. I wanted an AX8 to be my end-all-be-all deal, but I still want this amp.



Same, just with Kemper for me. Only thing holding me back is apartment life and not having a cab


----------



## TedintheShed (May 10, 2018)

The906 said:


> The Krank guy? I think he's in limited production under the Stiff Amps brand now. Seems to be doing a lot of pedals or something. Maybe old tape delays? I don't remember. He's from these parts as I recall.



Yeah. After Revolution amps, he won back the right to use the Krank name from his old business partner and had another good at it. Seems like it was short lived.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> Yeah. After Revolution amps, he won back the right to use the Krank name from his old business partner and had another good at it. Seems like it was short lived.



Nah, Krank amps got sucked into a wormhole and was transported to the future.


----------



## Alex79 (May 11, 2018)

900 years in the future and still using vacuum tubes in their preamps!


----------



## Smoked Porter (May 11, 2018)

Good lord. Maestro Baitor


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 11, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, Krank amps got sucked into a wormhole and was transported to the future.


I'm pretty sure I could get a new Dumble in 10,801 months.


----------



## mnemonic (May 11, 2018)

He used to have amps on his site, all the old ones, Revolution, Krankenstien, Ninteen80, and maybe a couple others. All different tube and wattage options also. They’re not there now though or at least I can’t find them. Maybe he doesn’t do amps anymore. 

Also, looking at that site on my phone, I can’t tell if I’m being trolled or not. How can you make a layout so bad in 2018. Just use a damn template!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 11, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> He used to have amps on his site, all the old ones, Revolution, Krankenstien, Ninteen80, and maybe a couple others. All different tube and wattage options also. They’re not there now though or at least I can’t find them. Maybe he doesn’t do amps anymore.
> 
> Also, looking at that site on my phone, I can’t tell if I’m being trolled or not. How can you make a layout so bad in 2018. Just use a damn template!



http://www.orbitelectronix.com/stiff/


----------



## mnemonic (May 11, 2018)

The906 said:


> http://www.orbitelectronix.com/stiff/


Interesting, I wonder why it’s not under the Krank name then. Unless he lost it again. 

Also that web design is suspiciously not terrible.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 18, 2018)

goddamn this thing sounds killer


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 20, 2018)

Fuck it, putting one on pre-order.


----------



## TedintheShed (May 20, 2018)

When these ship, I'll be looking for a/b comparisons to the Engl Ironball.


----------



## narad (May 20, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> When these ship, I'll be looking for a/b comparisons to the Engl Ironball.



Sounds way better than the Ironball to my ears, from the demo.


----------



## TedintheShed (May 20, 2018)

narad said:


> Sounds way better than the Ironball to my ears, from the demo.



It's really hard to tell TBH. I want that a/b irl. I boost the Ironball with a Precision Drive and use an EQ in the loop. Thats what I used when comparing them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 25, 2018)




----------



## TheRileyOBrien (May 25, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Wow, it sounds especially good in this video.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 25, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


>




ugh, can I ask some life advice on next amp purchase SSO? I'm torn between two amps, feeling like a fool. Don't want to buy both.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 25, 2018)

The906 said:


> ugh, can I ask some life advice on next amp purchase SSO? I'm torn between two amps, feeling like a fool. Don't want to buy both.


Shitpost. Squirrelled before adding the deets.
5153 is winning again. Damn new gear derailing my plans. Nevermind.


----------



## Tisca (May 25, 2018)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 25, 2018)

Fucking hell I really need to get one of these.


----------



## mnemonic (May 26, 2018)

The most annoying part is how affordable they are.


----------



## Tisca (May 26, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> The most annoying part is how affordable they are.


Last thing I need is another hi gain amp but how can I pass for the price.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 26, 2018)

I want it, but at the same time it's completely redundant with my boogies and my kemper. CURSE YOU GAS


----------



## narad (May 26, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I want it, but at the same time it's completely redundant with my boogies and my kemper. CURSE YOU GAS



On the flipside, it's only as much as 2.5 sets of the pickups you're always buying, eh? eh?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 26, 2018)

narad said:


> On the flipside, it's only as much as 2.5 sets of the pickups you're always buying, eh? eh?


fair point


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 26, 2018)

I just pre-ordered it. Damn all of You ;-)


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 27, 2018)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I just pre-ordered it. Damn all of You ;-)


I am seeing SW say June, and Zzounds say mid-July. Not sure who gets first dibs or if just a generalized CYA time frame.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 27, 2018)

The906 said:


> I am seeing SW say June, and Zzounds say mid-July. Not sure who gets first dibs or if just a generalized CYA time frame.


I ordered it in Thomann. I don’t know when it will be shiped.


----------



## hvdh (Jun 5, 2018)

We need more info!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 5, 2018)

hvdh said:


> We need more info!


Insufficient data at the moment, Starchild.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 20, 2018)

I wonder if a bigger transformer and screen resistors is all that is stopping this thing from being a 50 watter?


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 20, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I wonder if a bigger transformer and screen resistors is all that is stopping this thing from being a 50 watter?



There was another video on YouTube with someone talking to the guy who designed it, and basically yes. It’s apparently running a lower plate voltage on the 6L6’s so that it’s just 14ish Watts. Kinda like how Mike Soldano did the Hot Rod 25.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 20, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> There was another video on YouTube with someone talking to the guy who designed it, and basically yes. It’s apparently running a lower plate voltage on the 6L6’s so that it’s just 14ish Watts. Kinda like how Mike Soldano did the Hot Rod 25.


That’s what I figured. I’ll bet they have 50 watt heads available for Winter Namm  
Also, not that I’ve watched a ton of these reviews, but is Paul telling every reviewer they have to use a PRS to demo the thing, or is it an ass-kissing decision every one of these guys makes on their own?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 20, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> That’s what I figured. I’ll bet they have 50 watt heads available for Winter Namm
> Also, not that I’ve watched a ton of these reviews, but is Paul telling every reviewer they have to use a PRS to demo the thing, or is it an ass-kissing decision every one of these guys makes on their own?


probably the latter. 
I've been reading accounts from people who've tried them and saying the mt15 is heavily guitar/cab dependent (like most tube amps). Apparently it works really well with v30s.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 20, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably the latter.
> I've been reading accounts from people who've tried them and saying the mt15 is heavily guitar/cab dependent (like most tube amps). Apparently it works really well with v30s.


You’re probably right. It’s the same group of guys that feel like tuning to drop D somehow makes their generic rock riffs magically “metal” but I digress. 
I really have no need for a 15 watt take on an Uber/Archon hybrid when I’ve got both of the real amps already; but I’ll definitely be trying one out at the local music store when they show up...with my CU24...tuned to drop D


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 20, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> That’s what I figured. I’ll bet they have 50 watt heads available for Winter Namm
> Also, not that I’ve watched a ton of these reviews, but is Paul telling every reviewer they have to use a PRS to demo the thing, or is it an ass-kissing decision every one of these guys makes on their own?


Probably the latter, but then the artist also uses PRS guitars so it makes sense to grab one of his sigs for the demo.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 20, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably the latter.
> I've been reading accounts from people who've tried them and saying the mt15 is heavily guitar/cab dependent (like most tube amps). Apparently it works really well with v30s.


I can see that. I hope this thing is all that is anticipated. My pre-order still stands.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I wonder if a bigger transformer and screen resistors is all that is stopping this thing from being a 50 watter?



Yup. The lead designer said if you gave him 30 minutes, he could make this amp a full 50 watts with a couple of component changes and a tranny swap.

TBH I wonder if they'll do that mod if demand is high enough. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> probably the latter.
> I've been reading accounts from people who've tried them and saying the mt15 is heavily guitar/cab dependent (like most tube amps). Apparently it works really well with v30s.



The same dude also said this amp was voiced specifically for V30s, since that's Mark Tremonti's favorite speaker.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 20, 2018)

The906 said:


> I can see that. I hope this thing is all that is anticipated. My pre-order still stands.....


Oh dude I bet it’s going to be the best lunchbox built to date for high gain. I’m not knocking PRS or the amp at all. I legitimately want to check it out myself. Moreso to see if I can do a Kemper profile the Uber/Archon together to cop the tone of one. But shit, I have a room full of amps, so what’s one more? 

I’m just amused that every high gain amp gets into the hands of the same cheesey demo guys before the release; so you always have to imagine what it might sound like for modern metal. Marks actual demo is definitely helpful at gauging what it can do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> Oh dude I bet it’s going to be the best lunchbox built to date for high gain. I’m not knocking PRS or the amp at all. I legitimately want to check it out myself. Moreso to see if I can do a Kemper profile the Uber/Archon together to cop the tone of one. But shit, I have a room full of amps, so what’s one more?
> 
> I’m just amused that every high gain amp gets into the hands of the same cheesey demo guys before the release; so you always have to imagine what it might sound like for modern metal. Marks actual demo is definitely helpful at gauging what it can do.


I'm surprised they didn't send one to Keith like they did the Archon.


----------



## narad (Jun 20, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. The lead designer said if you gave him 30 minutes, he could make this amp a full 50 watts with a couple of component changes and a tranny swap.
> 
> TBH I wonder if they'll do that mod if demand is high enough.



Yea, it's like the Soldano HR25 in that regard -- proper 6L6s but with custom transformers to run at 15/25W. I think that's why I'm psyched on this one tonally vs. other high-gain lunchboxes running EL84s or something.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 20, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm surprised they didn't send one to Keith like they did the Archon.


Yeah not sure what they’re waiting for. Keith and Ola should’ve had one to try by now


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a helix. I use the same 2-4 tones for everything because I’m a simple metal fan. I don’t play in a band or need it in any way. 

But I waaaaaaaaaant it. Ugh.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 20, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> I have a helix. I use the same 2-4 tones for everything because I’m a simple metal fan. I don’t play in a band or need it in any way.
> 
> But I waaaaaaaaaant it. Ugh.


Your situation seems like the perfect scenario for these kinds of amps. It’s relatively affordable, has legit glass and gain stages, and you could use the power amp to run your helix through as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> I have a helix. I use the same 2-4 tones for everything because I’m a simple metal fan. I don’t play in a band or need it in any way.
> 
> But I waaaaaaaaaant it. Ugh.



Pretty much the reason I went back to real amps. I only used like 4 amps on the AX8. The 2 Cameron amps, the IIC++, and the Mark IV.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh I wasn’t complaining. I actually LOVE the helix. If I want to mess with a ton of effects I can. And then I can swap between my favorite few with a few buttons. And it also sounds fantastic even at low volume which is 90%+ of my playtime. 

The helix is a studio setup and works for me. 

But if I get half an excuse to get an amp + cab this is way way up on my list.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jun 23, 2018)

This little amp still continues to impress the more I see of it. Kudos to Mark and the PRS crew.


----------



## Elric (Jun 24, 2018)

If you bumped this to 50W you basically get the 50W Archon, right?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 1, 2018)

So...talk on the official PRS forum has some customers getting their MT15 ship notification a few days ago. First batch has arrived, next larger batch due July. Going to be some NADs, GO NADS!


----------



## BlueTrident (Jul 1, 2018)

IMO the only competitor to this amp is the EVH LBX II, a comparison would be pretty sweet


----------



## rexbinary (Jul 1, 2018)

Did they ever fix the AM radio bug in the LBX II?

http://sevenstring.org/threads/evh-lbx-2.321914/#post-4741895


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 2, 2018)

BlueTrident said:


> IMO the only competitor to this amp is the EVH LBX II, a comparison would be pretty sweet



Would mark v 25 not be competition as well? Or Brent Hinds amp


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Jul 2, 2018)

Depending on how good the clean channel is, I may consider selling my MKV 25 and picking one of these up with change to spare!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 3, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


>



Just got my ship notification.


----------



## Tisca (Jul 4, 2018)

Yet another dad rock demo for a metal player's gear.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2018)

Totally can't wait to get my Mark Tremonti signature amp just to play Allman Bros and The Eagles.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jul 5, 2018)

Dunno why that dude played in "Official test" so lame songs for that amp.
Here it the whole another story:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 8, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bk_hv2fB7Mo
some wankery from mayones' ig on the mt15


----------



## BlueTrident (Jul 12, 2018)

Dineley said:


> Would mark v 25 not be competition as well? Or Brent Hinds amp


The Brent Hinds, Peavey 6505MH and EVH LBX II would be more comparable to the Little Runt due to the former three amps being in a similar price range as the MT15


----------



## bubbastain (Jul 13, 2018)

Got my MT15 on a couple of days ago. I just recorded this real quick. I recorded it at pretty low volume. Kinda Hard Rockish I guess. Killer amp though. 

http://www.tonefinder.com/files/61531461390-PRS MT15.mp3


Used a Sheptone Tribute PAF humbucker(8k).


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 13, 2018)

I liked the Led Zeppelin-y bit at the beginning. The compressed, more metal type part is alright.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jul 25, 2018)

So some of these have filtered out into the population. I'm looking to see if this amp would warrant a replacement for my Ironball as the Ironball just doesn't have the balls I want. I am a bedroom player, but still miss that.

Anyone been able to make that comparison?


----------



## bubbastain (Jul 25, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> So some of these have filtered out into the population. I'm looking to see if this amp would warrant a replacement for my Ironball as the Ironball just doesn't have the balls I want. I am a bedroom player, but still miss that.
> 
> Anyone been able to make that comparison?



I can’t compare it to the Ironball, but the MT15 is definitely not lacking in the balls department.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Mark Holcomb is using one of these in a clinic video that someone has recorded. So, if anyone is looking for a non-dad rock demo...


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> So some of these have filtered out into the population. I'm looking to see if this amp would warrant a replacement for my Ironball as the Ironball just doesn't have the balls I want. I am a bedroom player, but still miss that.
> 
> Anyone been able to make that comparison?



Jens Kruse will add a depth knob for like $250 or something if you send him the amp. Otherwise with my Ironball I found a ported cab like the Genz Benz G-flex gives it enough bass. Of course I run mine at home thru my ISP Vector sub so mine has plenty o balls lol.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 6, 2018)

Jesus, $250 to add a depth knob to an amp? That’s some serious margin, it’s two parts (three if you add a coupling cap) and like 10 minutes work. 

How do I get into this game?


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Sep 6, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Jesus, $250 to add a depth knob to an amp? That’s some serious margin, it’s two parts (three if you add a coupling cap) and like 10 minutes work.
> 
> How do I get into this game?


https://amptweaker.com/depthfinder/
My 2 cents..


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 6, 2018)

Wolfhorsky said:


> https://amptweaker.com/depthfinder/
> My 2 cents..


That could be awesome.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Sep 6, 2018)

And it costs 100 bucks


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 6, 2018)

Wolfhorsky said:


> https://amptweaker.com/depthfinder/
> My 2 cents..



Saw the thread on that, looks cool. I imagine it’s probably like a tweaked sonic maximiser (which is a state variable filter). Not the same as depth/presence controls as they work in different ways, but probably a good approximation for solidstate amps, or tube amps without depth/presence that you don’t want to mod.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

Wolfhorsky said:


> https://amptweaker.com/depthfinder/
> My 2 cents..



Flocking A man thanks! Been searching for something like that! This is why I like these boards at times


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 6, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Saw the thread on that, looks cool. I imagine it’s probably like a tweaked sonic maximiser (which is a state variable filter). Not the same as depth/presence controls as they work in different ways, but probably a good approximation for solidstate amps, or tube amps without depth/presence that you don’t want to mod.



It's great that something like this finally exists. I didn't send my amp to Jens because I didn't feel I needed a ton of resonance with the mini ENGL but now I will be able to add just enough I hope ...... purchased!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 6, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Saw the thread on that, looks cool. I imagine it’s probably like a tweaked sonic maximiser (which is a state variable filter). Not the same as depth/presence controls as they work in different ways, but probably a good approximation for solidstate amps, or tube amps without depth/presence that you don’t want to mod.


Personally, I'd use this for power amps that don't have res/pres knobs. I'm curious if the gain level trim inside could be used to get non-preamp style pedals closer to line level for a power amp.


----------



## TedintheShed (Sep 6, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Jens Kruse will add a depth knob for like $250 or something if you send him the amp. Otherwise with my Ironball I found a ported cab like the Genz Benz G-flex gives it enough bass. Of course I run mine at home thru my ISP Vector sub so mine has plenty o balls lol.



I appreciate that, but I traded that amp for an Archon 100 so I have plenty of depth now.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 7, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> I appreciate that, but I traded that amp for an Archon 100 so I have plenty of depth now.


Ok that's a cool trade..........I didn't see the date of our post............maybe it was a while ago....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Smoked Porter (Sep 9, 2018)

^ Jesus fuck that sounds huge. Only thing stopping me from buying one right now is apartment life.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Sep 9, 2018)

Smoked Porter said:


> ^ Jesus fuck that sounds huge. Only thing stopping me from buying one right now is apartment life.


You can use the master volume and play it at lower volume. It won’t open up quite as nice, but it’ll still sound good. 

I played one last week and was impressed. I didn’t have my Archon to A/B them directly; but they are voiced very similarly. My preferred Archon settings (without an EQ in the loop) worked just as well on the MT15. I’m sure the circuit is a little different as it seems like the MT is frequency shifted up a little, making it a little brighter. The Archon is thicker sounding. Both can go from dryer to saturated which I love, and both definitely take ques from Recto/Uber and 5150 while finding their own voice.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2018)

The combination of guitar, scale length, pickups, tuning (sounds like it isn't E standard, but I could be wrong), speakers, cabinet, and amp sound heavy as hell.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Sep 9, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> You can use the master volume and play it at lower volume. It won’t open up quite as nice, but it’ll still sound good.
> 
> I played one last week and was impressed. I didn’t have my Archon to A/B them directly; but they are voiced very similarly. My preferred Archon settings (without an EQ in the loop) worked just as well on the MT15. I’m sure the circuit is a little different as it seems like the MT is frequency shifted up a little, making it a little brighter. The Archon is thicker sounding. Both can go from dryer to saturated which I love, and both definitely take ques from Recto/Uber and 5150 while finding their own voice.



Cool info 
I'm sure it does, but I doubt it'll sound as good as my Kemper at low volumes, so I think for now it'd be kinda pointless for me. Talk about a first world problem. Yuck.  Itching to try it out though.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 9, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


>



shit bro, is that your place? :O !!

more than being jealous of the rigs, Im more jealous of your house. Having a space where you can blast a 4x12 (or any amp for that matter) without neighbours cryiing its been impossible for me


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> shit bro, is that your place? :O !!
> 
> more than being jealous of the rigs, Im more jealous of your house. Having a space where you can blast a 4x12 (or any amp for that matter) without neighbours cryiing its been impossible for me


not my house or rigs lol just a vid i found


----------



## FitRocker33 (Sep 9, 2018)

That guy is submancometh on YT but he goes by GXRbusa ( or something like that) on rig talk.

He has the most epic music room/man cave I’ve ever seen in my life. I wanna live on a cot in that room and rub one out to that amp collection.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 9, 2018)

FitRocker33 said:


> That guy is submancometh on YT but he goes by GXRbusa ( or something like that) on rig talk.
> 
> He has the most epic music room/man cave I’ve ever seen in my life. I wanna live on a cot in that room and rub one out to that amp collection.


Worst. House Guest. Ever.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 10, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


>




Is that a ISP vector sub being used?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Is that a ISP vector sub being used?


nope. the owner literally lists all the gear used in the vid description.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Sep 10, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


>



This sounds mean as hell! Mine arrives at the end of the month. Can't wait!


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 11, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> nope. the owner literally lists all the gear used in the vid description.



Yeah OK.........there also appears to be a Vector powered on in the video. Perhaps it's not hooked up...but it's on. I have one.....they make all amps sound big/massive......it's speculation if it's being used..........anyway the amp sounds good


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 11, 2018)

To be fair he uses the sub a lot, and doesn’t always list it in the description. Sounds like the sub is on to me. This is a 15 watt amp after all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 11, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> To be fair he uses the sub a lot, and doesn’t always list it in the description. Sounds like the sub is on to me. This is a 15 watt amp after all.


ehh... a 15 w through a 2x12 is going to sound pretty bitchin even without the vector sub on. My f30 through my mesa 2x12 crushes.


----------



## shred-o-holic (Sep 11, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> To be fair he uses the sub a lot, and doesn’t always list it in the description. Sounds like the sub is on to me. This is a 15 watt amp after all.



Yeah I thought so. Thanks for setting the record straight. Like I said it sounds good anyway. The Vector is killer for little amps like this and really all amps. I love mine with the Ironball.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Sep 12, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> To be fair he uses the sub a lot, and doesn’t always list it in the description. Sounds like the sub is on to me. This is a 15 watt amp after all.


No sub here, and it sounds just as massive.


I think wattage is overrated. It's the transformer and 6l6 tubes that make this amp sound beastly. People that have played this amp have already said that it feels and sounds like a full sized amp. Hard to believe though.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Sep 12, 2018)

shred-o-holic said:


> Yeah I thought so. Thanks for setting the record straight. Like I said it sounds good anyway. The Vector is killer for little amps like this and really all amps. I love mine with the Ironball.


I just asked If he used the Vector in that clip. He said no. Just the 2x12.


----------



## laxu (Sep 12, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> I think wattage is overrated. It's the transformer and 6l6 tubes that make this amp sound beastly. People that have played this amp have already said that it feels and sounds like a full sized amp. Hard to believe though.



I can only base this on clips but it has similarities to if I put my Bogner on the low power settings. My Bogner Goldfinger is 45W at full power, around 15W with both low voltage (lower plate voltage) and half power (only two 6V6 tubes) settings enabled. So it's an amp that has big transformers, sounds about like this with high gain settings with the amp totally cranked at full power. Not necessarily the setting I would use as it's "77" setting sounds generally punchier.

Anyway, like my amp at low power settings, the MT15 doesn't have quite the same kind of oomph I hear in higher powered amps, the lows don't stay as clean and the attack as tight. I think that's where the higher wattage comes to play as it generally helps keep the bass cleaner and tighter. The MT15 does certainly punch above its weight nevertheless.

It'll be interesting to hear the difference if they ever release a 50-100W version of the amp.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Sep 12, 2018)

laxu said:


> I can only base this on clips but it has similarities to if I put my Bogner on the low power settings. My Bogner Goldfinger is 45W at full power, around 15W with both low voltage (lower plate voltage) and half power (only two 6V6 tubes) settings enabled. So it's an amp that has big transformers, sounds about like this with high gain settings with the amp totally cranked at full power. Not necessarily the setting I would use as it's "77" setting sounds generally punchier.
> 
> Anyway, like my amp at low power settings, the MT15 doesn't have quite the same kind of oomph I hear in higher powered amps, the lows don't stay as clean and the attack as tight. I think that's where the higher wattage comes to play as it generally helps keep the bass cleaner and tighter. The MT15 does certainly punch above its weight nevertheless.
> 
> It'll be interesting to hear the difference if they ever release a 50-100W version of the amp.


Totally. The bigger the transformer, the more "oomph" the amp should have. I think with the success the MT15 is bringing, they will most definitely make a 50w or 100w version.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 14, 2018)

I've been keeping an eye on these for a while. Talked myself out of getting one earlier this year but just preordered mine! I asked zzounds a few days ago when they would have them in stock and was told Sep 15, then just yesterday the estimated date changed to Oct 8. Hopefully that doesn't get extended out further. Can't wait to get this baby in and give it a spin!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 14, 2018)

sevenfoxes said:


> Totally. The bigger the transformer, the more "oomph" the amp should have. I think with the success the MT15 is bringing, they will most definitely make a 50w or 100w version.


the amp designer said that all they'd have to do is swap out a few components and it'd be a 50w head. From hearing that I think I'd hold out for the 50w.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2018)

I'd say wait until Winter NAMM if you're that desperate for a higher-wattage one.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Sep 15, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the amp designer said that all they'd have to do is swap out a few components and it'd be a 50w head. From hearing that I think I'd hold out for the 50w.


Not a bad idea! I'm sure I'll sell my mt15 as soon as the 50w is released.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 16, 2018)

So if I'm understanding right, the only thing holding this thing back from being a 50w amp is a few components? Or is it possible by modding it with the existing ones? I wondered why it was only 15w?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 16, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> So if I'm understanding right, the only thing holding this thing back from being a 50w amp is a few components? Or is it possible by modding it with the existing ones? I wondered why it was only 15w?



It's a few components, but i imagine one of the transformers is one of those components. I imagine they use a tranny that makes the amp run at a lower plate voltage. 

Also it started life as a 6v6/el84 amp. They wanted a lunchbox amp.


----------



## laxu (Sep 17, 2018)

soldierkahn said:


> So if I'm understanding right, the only thing holding this thing back from being a 50w amp is a few components? Or is it possible by modding it with the existing ones? I wondered why it was only 15w?



In case someone is thinking of modding one to this, just wait for winter NAMM instead. Buying a new transformer and having the modding done would be quite expensive.

Like said they wanted to make a lunchbox amp but Tremonti did not like how it sounded with 6V6 tubes you would typically use in an amp like this so instead they went with 6L6 but cut the plate voltage down to make it lower efficiency. That's similar to how you get for example a 20W Marshall DSL with EL34s plus they can use a smaller transformer which cuts down on cost.


----------



## AboutBlank (Sep 17, 2018)

Totally forgot to post about it, but a few months ago, Tremonti told a german guitar magazine in an interview that he already has a 100W proto at home.
He also said that the reactions are better than expected, so the only question should be "when" they'll release it.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 17, 2018)

AboutBlank said:


> Totally forgot to post about it, but a few months ago, Tremonti told a german guitar magazine in an interview that he already has a 100W proto at home.
> He also said that the reactions are better than expected, so the only question should be "when" they'll release it.



Ooh, interesting. Probably once they’ve caught up on orders of the 15, and they’re in stock places. 

Maybe some real cheap 15’s up used when the 50 and/or 100 come out!


----------



## sevenfoxes (Oct 11, 2018)

Just got mine in today. It definitely sounds and feels like a full sized amp (not sure about band volumes though). Amazing tone on both channels. I put in a 12ay7 in it and it really cleaned up the noise and made the gain way more useable. My only complaint is that the fx loop is a tad noisy, and that you can't turn it on/off. For the price though, it's the best amp in existence. Even better that they include a footswitch and slip cover.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 2, 2019)

So PRS hasn't put up the tube chart or manual online for the MT15 yet. Odd. 
https://www.prsguitars.com/support/manuals

Any owners remember if this was included in the box? I have no idea where mine would be at this point.


----------

